# Bones Season 9 and Modern Family Season 5 coming Sept 16 and 23rd on DVD



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*“Bones” Season Nine*
TV’s most anticipated wedding day has arrived! And since dealing with death is part of their jobs, it probably won’t part FBI Special Agent Seeley Booth (David Boreanaz) and quirky forensic anthropologist Temperance Brennan – aka Bones (Emily Deschanel). But Bones and Booth must still address serial killer Christopher Pelant’s threat to murder five people if the couple marries. Meanwhile, they work to solve murder mysteries involving a terrorist, a man who shows up at his own funeral, and dancing vegetables, among others, as they devote themselves to each other and their young daughter.

Now with this DVD set, you can love, honor and cherish all 24 smart, funny “Bones” Season Nine episodes all over again, and get EXCLUSIVE BONUS FEATURES, including a behind-the-scenes look at the wedding episode.

Special Features
●	“Walking Down The Aisle Bones Style”
●	Commentary on episode “The Woman in White”
●	“Bones” at Comic-Con 2013
●	Deleted Scenes
●	Gag Reel

*“Bones” Season Nine DVD*
Street Date:	September 16, 2014
Prebook Date:	August 20, 2014
Screen Format:	16:9 (1.78:1)
Audio:	5.1 Dolby Digital
Subtitles:	English / French / Spanish
Total Run Time:	1097 minutes
U.S. Rating:	TV-14
Closed Captioned:	Yes

Media Inquiries:
TCFHE: Conor Sellers, 310-369-3980, [email protected]
Think Jam (Online): Mandy Rogers, 323.761.2333, [email protected]


*“Modern Family” Season Five*
Wedding bells are ringing in Season Five of “Modern Family,” the hilariously heartfelt winner of four consecutive Emmy® Awards for Outstanding Comedy Series. As Cam and Mitch bicker over plans for their big day, the rest of the family has its hands full adapting to new jobs, new schools, and a new male nanny. There are babysitting disasters, an anniversary to celebrate, misguided male bonding, and everything from high-stakes poker to high-maintenance in-laws. Join the Pritchett-Dunphy clan for the wedding of the year, and share the honesty, love and laughter with America’s favorite family.

Special Features
●	A “Modern Family” Vacation: Behind-the-Scenes in Australia
●	A Day on Set with Jesse Tyler Ferguson
●	Shooting on Location in Vegas
●	Mitch & Cam’s Wedding: A Behind-the-Scenes Look at How It All Came Together
●	Extended Version of “The Big Game”
●	Gag Reel
●	Deleted and Extended Scenes

“Modern Family” Season Five DVD
Street Date:	September 23, 2014
Prebook Date:	August 27, 2014
Screen Format:	16:9 (1.78:1)
Audio:	5.1 Dolby Digital
Subtitles:	English / French / Spanish
Total Run Time:	568 minutes
U.S. Rating:	TV-PG
Closed Captioned:	Yes


----------

